# IV Forum International of Music of Madrid



## eusebius

All the information in:

*www.forumtorrelodones.com*

*Piano: *Salomón Mikowsky, Aquiles Delle Vigne, Akiko Ebi, Pilar Bilbao, Jean-François Antonioli, Songwen Li, Zhe Tang, Gustavo Díaz Jerez, Chin-Chuan Chang, Susan Shu-Cheng Lin, Fernando Puchol, María Garzón, Miguel Borges, Sylvia Chu
*
Violin: *Nicolás Chumachenco, Raquel Castro, Joaquin Torre, Manuel Guillén, David Martínez, Pedro León
*
Viola:* Ashan Pillai, Yuval Gotlibovich, Wolfgang Klos, Josep Puchades y Thuan Do minh Dao

*Violoncello:* Asier Polo, María Casado, María de Macedo

*Chant:* Ofelia Sala, Aurelio Viribay
*
E-mail: [email protected]*


----------

